# No more muddy gardens for me!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I decided a couple of weeks ago to bite the bullet and have artificial grass put down in my back garden as my lawn is wrecked and amfed up with the constant mud!! Today the installers have taken the top layer of turf up in readiness for the base and then the artificial grass - should all be done by tomorrow . Hope it is going to be worth the investment as it damned expensive!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oooooooh let me know how it looks when done and how you manage with it!! Am struggling already with my lawn and not had Samson long!!! He keeps digging holes in it!!
Would love to have a lawn that doesn't need mowing/reseeding/feeding/weeding!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry meant to post this in chit-chat!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a brilliant idea! Let us know what it is like. I was quite taken by all the artificial grass a the Ideal Home Exhibition yesterday. How great to have no mud and no mowing!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I've just been looking at artificial grass pictures on the computer! Wow doesn't it look fab. I am very tempted as just this minute Samson has just redug the hole i've just fixed in the lawn and he thinks it's a great game argh!!!!! I then had to mop the floor as he bought all the mud in!
I bet it's quite realistic these days too.
Did you get to feel samples and stuff first? Were there different types to chose from? Who's doing your lawn for you? Sorry for all the questions!!!
Really interested!!!


----------



## KB 1 (Apr 6, 2012)

We had artificial lawn put down 2 years ago and it is great, especially with dogs & kids! No more muddy paws & dirty floors! Well worth the money - you won't regret it!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I know a couple of people who have it and love it. Will be doing it as soon as we can afford it!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

sorry to be a kill joy but how easy is it to clean when our little darlings poo?? just a thought


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing with the pooing??? We dont have that in the States and its hard for me to wrap my head around?? Its artificial turf??? What is it made of? How durable? Does it come with a guarantee??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

NikkiB said:


> I've just been looking at artificial grass pictures on the computer! Wow doesn't it look fab. I am very tempted as just this minute Samson has just redug the hole i've just fixed in the lawn and he thinks it's a great game argh!!!!! I then had to mop the floor as he bought all the mud in!
> I bet it's quite realistic these days too.
> Did you get to feel samples and stuff first? Were there different types to chose from? Who's doing your lawn for you? Sorry for all the questions!!!
> Really interested!!!


I did quite a lot of research and got lots of free samples plus a few site surveys/quotations. Prices and quality vary enormously so you need to do your homework. If you goodle namgrass you will see the different kinds of grass they supply - I am using their registered local Installlers to me ( Newlook lawns).


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nanci said:


> I was wondering the same thing with the pooing??? We dont have that in the States and its hard for me to wrap my head around?? Its artificial turf??? What is it made of? How durable? Does it come with a guarantee??


It's no different to real grass really - you still have to pick it up!! Rain will wash
away any residue , the grass is porous with a sand / aggregate underbase so drainage for wee is also good. You can always hose down and use detergent if you are ultra fussy!! Both mine are on a raw diet so small firm poos so not any issue for me really. The product comes with a ten year guarantee ( main problem in the past has been fading) but with some care can last up to 20 years!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can they still dig and rip it? Sounds like a great idea though. My lawn is ruined and was new down last July


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Some friends of ours had it done and it did look lovely in their tidy city garden but i'm afraid our garden is just too 'natural' looking and I think it would look totally out of place, love the idea of it though - although I wonder what happens with worms? do they try to come up and get stuck, and if they leave the area what sort of soil do you end up with (me thinks I sometimes think too much!), if they do tatty looking fake grass it may suit ours!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Typical Colin - now you will not only have two immaculate 'poos and an immaculate house, but also an immaculate garden 
Jealous - me .... noooooo, well actually maybe!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Typical Colin - now you will not only have two immaculate 'poos and an immaculate house, but also an immaculate garden
> Jealous - me .... noooooo, well actually maybe!


I'm jealous too for all of those reasons.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kt77 said:


> Can they still dig and rip it? Sounds like a great idea though. My lawn is ruined and was new down last July


There are various ways of keeping the grass down, some companies just nail it
into the ground ( cheap option) other will lay a timber frame/border but theat will of course rot over time . I have gone for a concrete border to which the edges of the grass will be glued. I'm assured once it's down it' down!!

I did think of returfing but I'm sure it would be as bad again in no time with my two nutters haring around on it all the time!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Some friends of ours had it done and it did look lovely in their tidy city garden but i'm afraid our garden is just too 'natural' looking and I think it would look totally out of place, love the idea of it though - although I wonder what happens with worms? do they try to come up and get stuck, and if they leave the area what sort of soil do you end up with (me thinks I sometimes think too much!), if they do tatty looking fake grass it may suit ours!


Mine is also a small natural woodland garden. There are many types of artificial grasses. I have picked one with a lot of yellow/brown thatch to make it more natural looking ( strange really as if you had thatch in your lawn you would be trying to get rid of it!!). Some of the very green ornamental grasses would have looked totally out of place!

Not sure about the worms - I suppose it is just like them being under rocks/ patios etc....


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Colin, can we see some pictures when it's finished?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This morning on a muddy field I was thinking a field size area of artificial grass could be a good business opportunity, small charge for dogs to be exercised in it, think you could make a fortune on wet days!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

DB1 said:


> This morning on a muddy field I was thinking a field size area of artificial grass could be a good business opportunity, small charge for dogs to be exercised in it, think you could make a fortune on wet days!


I'd pay for that!!!!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Colin....we need photos  

Are you pleased with the results? 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin show us your stunning garden, I know it will be lovely as you are so clean and tidy ... can I come and have a picnic on your new lawn please as mine is a mud pit


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see too please Colin - we're constantly struggling with our lawn...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Promise to post some over Easter. It's not quite finished because of the cold weather but it will give you a good idea.

Can you see it is fake.....yes

Does it feel fake...yes

Is it worth it ....YES...Im already enjoying the benefits of no muddy paws every time they come in form the garden!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So pleased you are happy with it Colin  I can't wait to see it ... the joy of no mud, wonderful


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pleased you're pleased!!!  

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The grass still has to settle which it will do as the weather warms up and becomes more pliable,it will then have a dressing of sand and be power brushed to raise the pile and blend the joints. The installers were not happy with the joint ( as I wasn't) running along the side of the retaining wall and are coming back to sort that out..but it is oh so nice to let the dogs play without the worry of muddy paws and ruining the lawn!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

It looks great.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks beautiful - green, flat and mud free...
Even new turf lawns have join line issues and I'm sure that they'll sort out in time - what with sand dressing and power brushing and weekly vaccuuming (!!)
I fear that my hooligan dogs would just charge around in the bushes and shrubs spreading mud all over the top of the lawn - and branches, leaves etc etc etc


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> It looks beautiful - green, flat and mud free...
> Even new turf lawns have join line issues and I'm sure that they'll sort out in time - what with sand dressing and power brushing and weekly vaccuuming (!!)
> I fear that my hooligan dogs would just charge around in the bushes and shrubs spreading mud all over the top of the lawn - and branches, leaves etc etc etc


Funny you should that...that's exactly what mine do, they chase each other in and out of the bushes...it's really funny to watch BUT there will be a small fence going up around the border to prevent spreading mud etc!! Hopefully once the
shrubs / perenials grow up and through the fence it will soften the look!! It's all a bit of a compromise to be honest.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Funny you should that...that's exactly what mine do, they chase each other in and out of the bushes...it's really funny to watch BUT there will be a small fence going up around the border to prevent spreading mud etc!! Hopefully once the
> shrubs / perenials grow up and through the fence it will soften the look!! It's all a bit of a compromise to be honest.


Well at least that would probably make it look totally natural then!! although I guess the whole reason for this is NOT to have mud so I understand you wanting to prevent it spreading, I must say from the pictures it looks really great, more natural than our friends lawn, but they had theirs 3 or 4 years ago and I expect the choices have improved since then. did the dogs look at all confused by it when they first went on it?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Well at least that would probably make it look totally natural then!! although I guess the whole reason for this is NOT to have mud so I understand you wanting to prevent it spreading, I must say from the pictures it looks really great, more natural than our friends lawn, but they had theirs 3 or 4 years ago and I expect the choices have improved since then. did the dogs look at all confused by it when they first went on it?


They love it!! When they guy initially came round and was laying samples on the old grass the dogs just kept wanting to lie on it LOL

It took a couple of days before they realised they were allowed to wee on it but now there is no stopping them!!

There a huge amount of grasses to choose from at greatly varying prices, I did not go for the most expensive which had a longer thicker pile but didn't go for one of the cheaper ones either as they were VERY thin and cheap/fake looking


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it looks fab Colin . I wish we could afford to do it. So when's the grand opening party?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I think it looks fab Colin . I wish we could afford to do it. So when's the grand opening party?


Oooh a garden party , now there's an idea.Think we need to let the weather warm up a bit tho first!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Oooh a garden party , now there's an idea.Think we need to let the weather warm up a bit tho first!


Anyone for Pimms?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Anyone for Pimms?


I'll supply the Pimms if you bring the cucumber sandwiches


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Your lawn looks brilliant Colin, so much better than my few tufts in an expanse of mud. The scene is not helped by the chicken wire that we still have round the borders to prevent Raffy eating every plant in sight, especially now the bulbs are up. Hopefully, through the summer we'll be able to see where all the plants are and relocate them to the front (especially the poisonous ones) and then start with a clean slate.We were going to use paving with gaps so that the rain could filter through but now I've seen your grass, that might be another option to consider. It looks really good and will be worth the expense I'm sure-think of what you are saving on floor cleaner


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It does look really good but I can't complain - my husband has let me use the money we had saved for a new patio to buy my new puppy - 2 weeks and 4 days to go!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RangerC said:


> It does look really good but I can't complain - my husband has let me use the money we had saved for a new patio to buy my new puppy - 2 weeks and 4 days to go!


Hey, you can't have it all...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the garden ... perfect grass for your perfect poos  

Hey did you say Garden Party .. shall I make a cheesecake or doggy treats?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Love the garden ... perfect grass for your perfect poos
> 
> Hey did you say Garden Party .. shall I make a cheesecake or doggy treats?


Both please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Both please


& bring my bikini of course


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks lush!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Is this a private party or can anyone join in. I can bring something for the barbecue. 
He he
party:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> & bring my bikini of course


Steady - we don't want to scare the other guests


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks great to me. Worth it for no mud!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Steady - we don't want to scare the other guests


Good point .. I will wear a jumpsuit and a mask   but may have to sit the shade or I may over heat


----------

